# Avengers: End Game - Eine Theorie verbindet die Helden mit den Infinity-Steinen



## BelanaRi (30. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: End Game - Eine Theorie verbindet die Helden mit den Infinity-Steinen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: End Game - Eine Theorie verbindet die Helden mit den Infinity-Steinen*


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Januar 2019)

> Zu dieser Theorie hinzu kommt die Vermutung, dass jeder der Avengers gegen die Macht seines Steins immun ist. Ein Bespiel wäre dabei Iron Mans Immunität gegen den Sinnes-Stein, den Loki verwenden will, um ihn zu kontrollieren und dabei scheitert.


Die Indoktrination hat nicht funktioniert, weil Loki das Zepter auf den ARC-Reaktor gehalten hat, den Stark bis dato noch in der Brust hatte. Und tote Gegenstände können ja schlecht übernommen werden. 

Bei manchen Theorien frag ich mich ernsthaft, ob die Leute die Filme wirklich aufmerksam geschaut haben. ^^


----------



## lars9401 (30. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Indoktrination hat nicht funktioniert, weil Loki das Zepter auf den ARC-Reaktor gehalten hat, den Stark bis dato noch in der Brust hatte. Und tote Gegenstände können ja schlecht übernommen werden.
> 
> Bei manchen Theorien frag ich mich ernsthaft, ob die Leute die Filme wirklich aufmerksam geschaut haben. ^^



Richtig. Ich frag mich auch immer wie die Leute auf die Idee kommen, dass es bei Tony nicht funktionieren würde.


----------



## Javata (31. Januar 2019)

Kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen. Strange hat gesehen wie man gegen Thanos gewinnen kann. Wenn jetzt die Leute plötzlich immun wären hätte man den Kampf auch schneller beenden können, zumal Thanos ja anfangs noch nicht alle Steine hat.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen. Strange hat gesehen wie man gegen Thanos gewinnen kann. Wenn jetzt die Leute plötzlich immun wären hätte man den Kampf auch schneller beenden können, zumal Thanos ja anfangs noch nicht alle Steine hat.


Was ich nicht verstehe: Strange hat doch den Zeit Stein. Nochmal: den *Zeit *Stein.
Wieso können die Avengers also nicht jeweils in der Zeit zurück reisen, bevor Thanos die jeweiligen anderen Infinity Steine an sich nimmt, und das dann jeweils verhindern?


----------



## Javata (31. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Strange hat doch den Zeit Stein. Nochmal: den *Zeit *Stein.
> Wieso können die Avengers also nicht jeweils in der Zeit zurück reisen, bevor Thanos die jeweiligen anderen Infinity Steine an sich nimmt, und das dann jeweils verhindern?



Denke weil man nicht an der Zeitlinie rumspielen soll wie in vielen klassischen Zeitreise-Geschichten ausführlich dargestellt. Eine wirklich logische bessere Erklärung fällt mir da in der Tat nicht ein. Und wie bereits geschrieben, Strange guckt ja fleißig "was wäre wenn"-Szenarios, weiß also wie es auch ohne geht.


----------



## McDrake (31. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Strange hat doch den Zeit Stein. Nochmal: den *Zeit *Stein.
> Wieso können die Avengers also nicht jeweils in der Zeit zurück reisen, bevor Thanos die jeweiligen anderen Infinity Steine an sich nimmt, und das dann jeweils verhindern?



Der Zeitstein ist für einen Reboot reserviert


----------



## ToMiBriX (31. Januar 2019)

Guck dir Avengers 3 nochmal an und du wirst herausfinden warum. Thanos verzieht beim zurueck spulen am Ende so dermaßen sein Gesicht, dass es wirkt als waeren es Qualen die Zeit zurueck zu drehen. Dr. Strange seine Aktion in die Zukunft zu schauen sieht auch nicht sehr angenehm aus.

Durch Thanos seine physische Staerke ist es erst moeglich diese Qualen auszuhalten. 

Erinner dich vielleicht auch an Guardians of the Galaxy 1,wieviele es da gebraucht hat um den Macht Stein bei Benutzung einigermaßen unter Kontrolle zu bringen.

Und zu guter letzt hat sich Thanos mit seinem Fingerschnips fast den kompletten Arm weg gesprengt. Ich denke allgemein ist es ohne krasse Konsequenzen nicht moeglich einen Infinity Stein zu benutzen. Deswegen dreht Dr. Strange auch nicht die Zeit zurueck. Aber er sieht eine Alternative Zukunft, in der die Avengers gewinnen.. und dafuer musste Tony ueberleben, dass war der Twist des Filmes.


----------



## Phone (31. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Strange hat doch den Zeit Stein. Nochmal: den *Zeit *Stein.
> Wieso können die Avengers also nicht jeweils in der Zeit zurück reisen, bevor Thanos die jeweiligen anderen Infinity Steine an sich nimmt, und das dann jeweils verhindern?



Sie reden sich mit den Zeitparadoxon raus und das es sooo gefährlich ist die Zeit zu manipulieren, daher wird es nicht gemacht.

Nen Apfel..ja ok, ne Stadt..joar warum nicht aber mehr nicht sonst passiert was.. ^^
Da die Steine sich ja gegenseitig potenzieren ist es vielleicht auch gefährlich eine der  Kräfte zu nutzen.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Sie reden sich mit den Zeitparadoxon raus und das es sooo gefährlich ist die Zeit zu manipulieren, daher wird es nicht gemacht.
> 
> Nen Apfel..ja ok, ne Stadt..joar warum nicht aber mehr nicht sonst passiert was.. ^^


Zeit in eine zeitlose Dimension zu bringen - klar, warum nicht ... ?


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Februar 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Sie reden sich mit den Zeitparadoxon raus und das es sooo gefährlich ist die Zeit zu manipulieren, daher wird es nicht gemacht.
> 
> Nen Apfel..ja ok, ne Stadt..joar warum nicht aber mehr nicht sonst passiert was.. ^^
> Da die Steine sich ja gegenseitig potenzieren ist es vielleicht auch gefährlich eine der  Kräfte zu nutzen.



Schon im Solo-Film von Strange wurde ja gesagt, dass es extrem gefährlich ist, die Zeit zu manipulieren. Egal ob das nun nur den Apfel betrifft oder die gesamte Existenz.


----------

